# Ideas for keeping a cage warm



## fatherofmonty (May 11, 2014)

Hello there fine people. I recently purchased a hedgehog and think he was a great addition to the family. This website has been a great tool so I decided to register and become a part of the community. 
I had a hedgehog when I was younger so I am relatively comfortable with their tendencies, how to care for them, etc. Where I am concerned is in temperature control. I live in a multi unit building with one, count them one, thermostat for the whole building. It is in the front of the building and I am in the back. Here's the thing- there must be a bunch of eskimos in the other units because its consistently set very low, all year round (62-66 on average). This is now becoming a concern because of my hedgehog. I am concerned with hibernation of course. I can't set it on 72+ as it's a battle that I won't win so I am looking for advice on how to control the hedgehog's climate within the cage (I am not concerned about when he's outside of the cage because I turn up the thermostat at night, the times when I will have him out for exercise).

Here's what I have so far- I took him with his supplies, which included a plastic bin. The options are limited with heating them because ceramic or a heating pad could make them melt. I have acquired a large aquarium (45 gallons, 36"*24") and I am about to transfer his home. While I know most of you will tell me that aquariums are a bad idea, I do not know what else can be done to maintain heat. My thinking is that if I am diligent in cleaning the aquarium tank well and I monitor humidity, it should be ok (please let me know if I am wrong) With the aquarium, I purchased a heating pad that is sold for lizards. I also bought a black heating light, but I am not convinced that it is effective. 
I've seen those microwaveable puppy heating pads that look good, but I wonder how well they really work. I also may buy the Zilla Controller Temperature but would like to know if they are worth it.

So basically, I'm open to all suggestions of how to keep the little guy warm in a cold home. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

First of all, welcome!

Can't you get a space heater? That way you can heat the whole room, it would be the easiest way to solve your problem. 
If a space heater isn't enough (I don't know how big the room is) you can bump the temp up with an additional CHE (ceramic heat emitter). 
But it depends on the room and I don't know if it's your bedroom or living room and if you want to live in 75+ degrees or not. 

To be honest, I would get rid of both the aquarium and the heating pad if I were you. Like you said, aquariums don't have proper ventilation. You want something that can hold the heat well and provide enough ventilation - your best bet would probably be a terrarium or a plastic bin. There are terrariums on the market with extra ventilation strips on the sides/front and top. These terras hold heat well while providing enough fresh air at the same time. 
Lots of people use plastic bins together with CHEs. You can drill holes in the sides for ventilation. 

Heating pads aren't recommended, especially not for your situation. The problem with heating pads (besides the higher risk of overheating and causing burns) is that they only heat the floor of the cage and not the air. This can cause the hedgehog to stay only on the heated spot when the rest of the cage is colder (attempting hibernation or just becoming inactive) - this is highly likely in your situation. The difference between the hot spot and the rest of the cage would be too high.
Some people do use heating pads, but they're usually used as an extra for sick or old hedgehogs.

Microwavable pads aren't an option really, you want something that can provide heat all the time. 

So, in short: you want a somewhat "closed off" cage heated with multiple CHEs (if you can't get a space heater; I don't think one CHE will be enough). I think a plastic bin or terrarium would be the best option here.

Keeping the cage from the floor and away from outside walls/windows will also help.


----------



## fatherofmonty (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your help! A space heater is an option, but the room I intend on keeping him in is quite large with high ceilings. I don't know if it would be effective. 
Pardon my ignorance, but what is the difference between a plastic container and aquarium, moisture-wise? I don't exactly understand.


----------



## Tamsyn (Mar 6, 2014)

With bins you can add your own ventilation holes in the sides so that there's the desired amount of airflow, with aquariums you're stuck with what you have.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What Tamsyn says - you can drill holes in the sides of a plastic bin, you can't do that with a glass tank. It's not only about the moisture though but also about the smell. The smell of poop and urine will linger in a tank. Hedgehogs have very sensitive noses since smell is what they mainly rely on, so I think it'd be much nicer for them to be in a cage with more airflow.

I don't have experience with space heaters, but it might work if you put it close to the cage? Although you'd probably still need an additional CHE... I think multiple CHEs (without a space heater) should work, I use the 150W version for the winters because we turn off the heat during the nights and when there's no one home so it can get pretty chilly here as well (around 63 F)


----------



## fatherofmonty (May 11, 2014)

I will look into the CHE's as well. Sounds like a solid choice. 
Does anyone know of a plastic lining to line the bottom of an aquarium? I wonder if something like that could work? I also may look into cutting holes into the aquarium glass. Its not like I'm attached to the aquarium idea, I just want to keep him insulated and feel like plastic wont do the trick. It won't be as bad in the summer, but it may still be an issue. 
Thanks again for the help. If anyone has more idea, keep them coming.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What do you mean with plastic lining?

If you want to stay with the glass option (I would prefer that as well but mostly because it looks better) you might want to look into getting a terrarium. It would probably be a lot easier to just buy a terra with extra ventilation strips instead of cutting holes into the aquarium. 
I don't know where you live, but there might be someone who builds custom terrariums in your area. You could have one made with extra strips on the sides and sockets for CHEs and light (for the days)
And if you're really good with your hands you could build your own but that's a lot more work of course...


----------



## fatherofmonty (May 11, 2014)

With plastic lining, I mean something to cover the entire bottom of the tank which can be removed and cleaned more effectively. Clearly I would clean the tank as well but perhaps this can help with the possible odor issues.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah I see  You could probably look into making something out of coroplast or a similar material? If you look up C&C cages you'll find tutorials on how to make them, they use coroplast for the bottom. It might be possible to make one like that to fit in a tank.


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

To go along with what Draenog said, getting a terrarium would be cheaper if you sold that 45g tank you have for the price of a terrarium. 

As someone who was once REALLY into the fishkeeping hobby, a 40g breeder (which I'm assuming yours is, because they actually hold 45g and are called 40g) is EXPENSIVE and even second hand they can be sold for quite a pretty penny. Check out craigslist in your area for a rough price range. I sold my 40gb about two years ago for $75 in Metro Chicago. You could probably offset most of the cost of a terrarium that way!

Good luck!


----------



## fatherofmonty (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. Can I ask a dumb question- what exactly is the difference between terrarium and aquarium? Aren't they basically the same thing?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

No they aren't. An aquarium is used for fish. It is a glass tank with the opening on the top, all the sides are just glass. It often has a lid with a light in it.

A terrarium is used for animals like reptiles and amphibians, but sometimes mammals as well. The doors are (in most cases) sliding doors on the front of the tank (doors in the front are less scary for most small animals, since you're not coming from above like predators often would. It's also easier for you). The top is made of glass, sometimes it's modified so the top is made of wire, and it often has sockets for (heat) lamps. Unlike aquaria, a terrarium has ventilation strips on the side/front/top (depends on the terrarium). You can buy or let one made with extra ventilation strips.
Some terrariums are made of other materials like certain types of (coated) wood.

This is an aquarium










And this is a terrarium with sliding doors, a ventilation strip on the front and the top is made of some sort of iron mesh for extra ventilation










The wooden ones (often called vivariums) are more common in countries like England and Germany. They often have either glass or mesh doors. It's not too hard to build these yourself. 
Some people just modify furniture, often from Ikea.

Here's a wooden viv with sliding glass doors and extra ventilation for hedgehogs


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Also a terrarium is made with thinner glass and cannot hold alot of water:grin:


----------



## Manaden (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the same problem of a cold house. As I live in South Africa, we do not have thermostats in our house. Miss Prickles is in a terrarium and with a combination of a heating pad and one CHE I have managed to get the temp in the cage up to about 72F/22C. I also have a fleece blanket doing a wrap up. I was just wondering if the coroplast would maybe help retain the heat better?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe you can add another CHE? What's the wattage you're using?


----------



## Manaden (Jul 4, 2014)

It's an option, but it will have to be budgeted for. Sadly in South Africa everything about 5 times the price elsewhere in the world. 

The wattage is 100. She seems pretty active in the early hours of the morning though because no matter how I arrange her cage the night before, she has managed to up-end it all by morning. 

A friend told me to relax because I am stressing too much. I may be a little eager to be a perfect mommy with the most spoiled hedgie in history!


----------

